# San Diego, Texas. What's out there?



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

What kind of critters are in this area? Just northwest of town. Any exotics?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Not much. Road hunted out the last 30 years.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Texashookset said:


> Not much. Road hunted out the last 30 years.


I was going to say something similar...all poached out. Buyer/leaser beware.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Texashookset said:


> Not much. Road hunted out the last 30 years.


When I saw your post I thought it said

You road hunted it the last 30 years!!!

If you didn't, there are many that have and still do.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

***** tons of rattlesnakes ... and dove.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

San Diego is a dead zone...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I used to have a place a little N of SD. Not many deer but lots of hogs and coyotes.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

We have a place just North of there, but it's been high fenced for almost 30 years. Any low fence properties are shot out from what we hear.


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

I hunted there about 15 years ago. As most people are saying our lease was poached out. Hunted hard all season like almost every single weekend and never saw 1 deer. Had lots of javalina's, rattlesnakes, dove, turkey and jack rabbits though.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had a similar experience there for 1yr. I repeat, 1yr. It was about 14 yrs ago and it was nw of town on El Toro road. Awesome looking brush country, with no deer. Like others have said, plenty of hogs, yotes and snakes. Run! Don't walk lol.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Guy I know bought some property there against my advice. Game camera showed a guy on a horse with a rifle across his lap lol.

Armpit of Texas.

TH


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Guy I know bought some property there against my advice. Game camera showed a guy on a horse with a rifle across his lap lol.
> 
> Armpit of Texas.
> 
> TH


I knew you were going to say that TH.
Is there NO game wardens down there?
Why is it SO bad with NO recourse?
This is just crazy to me, but I hunt a little farther South.:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Probably some Brown Breasted Mattress Thrashers in the area.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

San Diego, TX = Worst low fence deer hunting in Texas!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

with the advances in FREE satellite imagery, I don't understand why people don't spend a little time researching the areas they are looking at leases at. 

spend 30 minutes on google earth and count how many deer blinds you see between san diego and benavides.

that doesn't even speak to all the lawlessness and BS that goes on in Duval county. 

as for the reason it's so prolific, it's because a lot of people down there are related to each other. locals, judges, lawyers, sheriff deputies. It makes the family reunion awkward when you just busted your cousin for road hunting.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> with the advances in FREE satellite imagery, I don't understand why people don't spend a little time researching the areas they are looking at leases at.
> 
> spend 30 minutes on google earth and count how many deer blinds you see between san diego and benavides.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

X3. I believe itâ€™s called â€œThe Duke of Duval Principlesâ€


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Ask BG, Bernie just moved down there last year


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

EIGHTSKATE said:


> Probably some Brown Breasted Mattress Thrashers in the area.


LMFAO ... ! I take it you've worked the oil patch in the Far East ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *EIGHTSKATE*
> _Probably some Brown Breasted Mattress Thrashers in the area._


Used to love hunting the brown breasted mattress thrashing quail in Laredo 

TH


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Trouthunter said:


> Used to love hunting the brown breasted mattress thrashing quail in Laredo
> 
> TH


Yea, I've busted a few coveys down there myself in my younger days from 90-04 or so. Dang cartels really put an end to thise kind of hunts. :texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Piedras Negras misses my contribution to their economy, I'm sure of it.........haven't been back in years and no way in hell I'd go back....Damm cartels but at the same time, thanks.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> haven't been back in years and no way in hell I'd go back....Damm cartels but at the same time, thanks.....


Ain't that the truth? We should all be thankful for our experiences at places with exotic names like El PapaGayo's, Maribu, Tamyko, et al. 

I can tell you in the 70's it was a lot of fun.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I never heard of the "Tiger Lady" at Pappa Gayos.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I ran that route from Brownsville to Del Rio in the 70s and 80s. The special Whitewing season at Labor Day weekend sure brought a lot to the economy in them border towns. We affectionately named them brownbreasted night swallows. Them was the days.........


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I hunted with my Dad on some of those Valley Whitening openers! Lots of fun. I recall once I started getting some heat exhaustion for staying out in the sunflower field with no shade for too long! I still hear that cry, Palomas, Palomas!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep, worked 6 weeks from George West to Alice, around San Diego, and to west side of Kingsville for 6 straight weeks in Nov/December - did not see ONE dead deer on the road or in any pastures for the 6 weeks!!! This was in 2016.

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

I recently hunted the El Cornamentado Ranch in Benavides. It was high fenced though. We harvested a good 30" Axis and a black buck off it. They had some of the biggest Axis and white tail i had ever seen. White wing and Quail population was very healthy as well. The coyotes were a problem though. I watched two dig at the same spot on two sides of a fence to help the other one get under it. If you are looking at a low fence place, do your home work and look at what's surrounds it. If the price is right, it could be a good bird and varmint lease.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Stay away! Hunted out by the locals. most land owners wanting to lease their property are big cons! Sad but true.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Had a place that had the best breakfast tacos I've ever had

We had a ranch in Benavides and would drive all the way there to get them

Our ranch had good deer but was 4,000 acres high fenced west of Benavides


----------



## CSN (Sep 14, 2012)

There's a good taco stand on the West end of town...take lots of beer, whiskey, etc...you'll need it after you spent a bunch of money on a wasteland.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

That is a tough area. Locals poach it pretty hard. Deer density is low, genetics are poor. Javelina, hogs and dove is what I would expect. Lots of small ranches makes it tough to manage.


----------

